# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Forma correcta de hablar ?

## miltraton

Buenas tardes a todos los usuarios de este maravilloso foro...
Quisiera compartir e intercambiar muchísimos efectos interesantes que eh aprendido en mis cortos años...
la pregunta es...
-Donde encuentro esa determinada sección del foro para debatir este tipo de temas?

nota: Eh visto que muchos de los usuarios, que ya poseen experiencia en el uso de este foro, utilizan diversos "monosílabos" para dirigirse a utensilios como:
HI, PF, Etc...
Al entender solo algunos...
ahi algún tema en interés que me puedan recomendar, para leer, antes de comenzar a postear?

Desde ya muchísimas gracias...
Saludos a todos...
Randy...
Argentina-Neuquén

----------


## Pulgas

Hola miltraton.
Como son varias las preguntas que formulas, trataré de responderte de una en una.
Sobre dónde escribir:
Hemos tratadop de dividir el foro por categorías, además de tener algunos capítulos especiales, como vídeos, cambalache (para hablar de temas no mágicos, etc.) De todas maneras, cada subforo tienen una pequeñísima introducción en la que se explica su contenido.
Sobre los "monosílabos", muchas veces son siglas. para no dar pistas a los profanos (este es un foro abierto), muchas veces tratamos de encontrar un lenguaje que nos sirva a nosotros, pero que haga que un lector ajeno a la magia logre saber de qué estamos hablando.
Lógicamenhte esas palabras no aparecen explicadas en el foro, sino que es el conocimiento de los usuarios el que lleva a que todos nos aclaremos. Son muy sencillas y, a medida que vayas introduciéndote en el mundo de la magia, las descubrirás por lógica.
Sobre cómo empezar. En cada foro hay temas adheridos (que están siempre arriba) suelen contener aspectos genrales: recomendaciones de libros, consejos para principiantes. Échales un vistazo y encontrarás lo que buscas. 
No puedo ser más preciso, porque no sé nada sobre ti: qué tipo de magia te gusta, cuánto tienpo llevas practicando magia... Por eso sería bueno que pasases por la sección de Nuevos Miembros y te presentases. Así podríamos orientarte de manera más personalizada.
Un saludo.

----------

